

Drug Testing Poor Could be Unconstitutional - DigitalBoB12
http://news.yahoo.com/why-drug-testing-poor-could-unconstitutional-081205581.html

======
sophacles
Has anyone ever done a simple cost benefit analysis comparing the cost of
tracking all the "undesirables" getting the aid + those who are false
positived out (and the resulting societal cost) to the simple method of just
give it out, minus a few obvious and simply tracked exceptions? Every time I
read about crap like this I wonder about how much anyone factors in the true
cost of all the red-tape machines.

~~~
rhizome
Whatever it is, it's miniscule next to the waste in the military budget.

~~~
sophacles
In fairness, my question also applies to large portions of military red-tape.

I wonder if we could cut a trillion dollars by simplifying accounting rules in
the government (including defense)

